# Meet Draco: He's Blonde and a Prick....



## BrassClef (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi I'm new here. My name is Mike, and I recently graduated college, and I am on my own finally - but I'm still in school, pursing a 9-month program to supplement my bachelors. Anyway I have always had animals growing up - my parents even bred Yorkshire Terriers before I was born. Since moving half way across the country - I have found a void in my life, a "companion" I use that term loosely...

First problem - I can't have cats or dogs in my apartment. I am in class from 8-3 and then at work from 4-midnight so even if I wasn't allergic to cats, or allowed to have either a dog or cat - I wouldn't be able to adopt knowing I'd never give them the time they need. I've always had a fondness for Hedgehogs. I spent about a week cruising this site (not enough as you'll see from a few mistakes I made before getting my little guy) and contacting breeders in my area.

I ended up getting a 5 month old from a breeder. On her site there were two brothers who were significantly cheaper and when I inquired as to why, she just said no one ever found their color combination to be desirable so no one ever bought them- But I instantly fell in love.

So last week I went to the local pet store. I bought a 10 gallon fish tank (with clip on screen), a 8" comfort wheel, a bowl for food, a water bottle, a digital thermometer, and pine shavings.

Before picking him up I put together his cage.

This past weekend, a few friends and I drove down (about a 4 hour drive) to go check the little guys out. When we got there they were in a kiddie pool of shavings and just roamin around. I picked up one of them and he just checked me out, sniffed and then buried his head into my elbow. While I was talking to the breeder he seemed to get annoyed so I put him back and picked up his brother. He just kinda looked at me and then crawled up my chest and onto my shoulder...I think I figured out which one I was going to get. We were there for about an hour and then we were on our way. She gave me a thing of mixed purina cat show and premium hedgehog food.

In the shoe box in the car:










When we got home I put him into his cage. He went right over the the wheel, dug under neath it and passed out behind the wheel...










I put a little food in his bowl and hung out with my friends for the evening. That night I slept on the couch, next to him to make sure everything was okay.

Around 2 in the morning he got up to eat...then went to the wheel....it was too small and he couldn't get on so he just exercised his front legs for about 20 minutes.

This morning when I got up, I just started reading this site more...to just read more about him. He almost toppled the wheel while I was browsing so I figured it was time to fix some of the issues. 









I drove back to the local pet store, got a bigger wheel, an igloo, water bottle, and a "corner litter box". I also stopped at Target and got the 6 wire cube organizer to make the C&C cage. I picked up some foam board as well.

for the floor, I have the board, then plastic bags (taped to eachother) and then the fleece which is folded in half:










I'll probably just put the wheel on craigslist...and my friend is going to take the fish tank off my hands.

When I picked him up this afternoon (around 5:30) to put him in his new cage, he was super grumpy and balled up. Once he was placed in his cage tho he instantly started exploring. I even got him to eat part of a raspberry. He's been in the igloo ever since but when I peered in he looked at me, and didn't quill up, so I think eventually he'll warm up.










I figure I can feed him every day when I get home from school and then hopefully he'll be active when I get home from work, take him out and socialize with him before I go to bed. I think he's really gorgeous and like I said I wasn't looking for affection...just something so I wasn't alone - and a fish wasn't going to cut it.

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has posted info on this website  It's really appreciated.


----------



## BrassClef (Sep 12, 2011)

I just wanted to add, I also zip tied the wheel to the cage...so he shouldn't be able to move this one now..


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Yay! Congrats on the new baby and for figuring out your own mistakes so fast! It usually takes me WAY longer. If you have any questions, don't be shy! There are tons of knowledgeable people on the site!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

He's so cute! He does look like a Draco haha
I just graduated in May too and the first thing I did was get a hedgehog :lol: 
More pics!!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Congratulations and good job on correcting what was wrong! 

He is beautiful! I dunno why no one would want his coloration. He reminds me of my first hedgehog, Quillson.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Draco is a cutie  Thought I would mention...you should probably take that heavy thing off his house because if it topples it could hurt him. If he is moving his house around perhaps put in in a corner and use the (rock? shell? can'y tell what it is) against the side but on the floor. 

welcome!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is a stunner! :mrgreen: So glad you ditched the tank and small wheel,good job!  Welcome to the forums!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

"He's Blonde and a Prick" :lol: :lol: I love it!

He looks adorable.  My little guy is a big fan of sleeping underneath his wheel as well. It's like he's afraid I'm going to steal it from him while he's in his igloo or something.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! Draco is adorable!! Good for you for doing your research & making the changes. I'm sure you will both be happy with each other.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Welcome to HHC! Good for you for doing research and fixing your mistakes! 

Draco is SUCH a cutie. I don't know why people wouldn't like his coloring - I think it is gorgeous!  Can't wait to see more pictures and hear more stories about the little guy. Congrats!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! Kudos to you for taking Draco. He is a very handsome boy and lucky to end up with such a wonderful home.
Can't wait to see more pics of him!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Congratulations on your new boy! I don't usually fall for pretty-boy, blond pricks, but I think I'm in love. He's adorable!!  Just tell him that his dark roots are showing and he better get his quills dyed again! 

Love the name Draco. With those looks and that name, he should be in a hedgie soap opera. It will be called The Young and the Huffy, or These are the Quills of our Lives. :lol:


----------



## BrassClef (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I didn't get much sleep last night, because I'm just an worrisome dad. He started making all sorts of commotion from the other room and I needed to check on him. Now that I know what sounds are what, I think I can sleep easier. haha. This morning I found him passed out half on his wheel, with his but hangin off. He apparently tired himself out. I was a little worried he wasn't okay..so I moved the wheel ever so slightly and he started moving his quills..."Okay, you're good...go back to sleep, sorry bud" Later this week it's supposed to get cold at night so I might have to break out the space heater...I don't know how the apartment is draft wise, but it's an old house so I'm assuming it'll be warm..


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

SOOOOO CUTE! Look at him conked out behind his wheel! More pics!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Draco's coloring is my FAVORITE coloring!!!

So cute *o*

Oh, and welcome


----------



## BrassClef (Sep 12, 2011)

Got home tonight from watching the Patriots (woo!) and was skypeing with a friend, so decided to take him out...he was being very grumpy I don't think he liked the computer glare...but he did explore a little here's a pic my friend took - sorry for the low quality and he's not completely in a ball - I could see him sniffin...he just didn't want to see the camera...


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

You rock! You are doing a great job!!! He is perfect in my eyes!!!

You got everything going great, but I want to make sure you start to think about the heating issues. Too many times the issue of correct light and heating requirements of a pog get forgotten. Especially now that (at least here in the North East) it is now going to turn suddenly cooler and the heat elements and extra blankies will soon be "a must".

There is a TON of wonderful info on this website about lighting and heating so you now have more homework to do!!! :lol: 

Congrats and welcome to the wonderful world of hedgehogs!!!

KathyTNY


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

i never post or reply, but thought i'd mention one thing everyone has seemed to miss. you said you were going to feed him every day when you get home from school...hedgehogs need to have food down for them at all times, they will not generally overeat. congrats on your new little one.


----------



## BrassClef (Sep 12, 2011)

kathy - I actually busted out the space heater today because when I woke up this morning it was 74. It's now a balmy 81 degrees 

Shawnnwk1 - I feed him about a table spoon and he never eats it all maybe like a 1/5th of it? But after a few days I replace what's ever left.

Here are a few pics from today. Basically I have class all day, then closing shift at work so when I come home I try and take him out for like half an hour...even if it's just him curled up in his blanket....each day he seems to get more comfortable...he's huffing less.

ALSO: I find him every morning (and some evenings coming home from work) passed out on the wheel...is this normal??

Caught him tonight:









A few more pics:

Afraid of the camera shutter...









Yes I know about the towel...until I get the bills paid that's going to have to do...he's not very active so usually he's not walking on it either...

Watchin Family Guy 










snugglin:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

What a funny hog ^_^

I don't think it's "normal" for hedgehogs to pass out on their wheel every night, but I don't think it is something you should be worrying too much about either. Maybe it's too hot in the igloo? Or perhaps he just prefers the wheel for sleeping >_> :lol:


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 8, 2011)

He's very adorable.  

I think him passing out on the wheel just means that he's a runner.  Keep an eye on his weight and make sure that he's not losing it. You may have to add a little higher fat kibble or feed him some extra mealies or wax worms to keep him a good weight.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

It's fine to use towels when he is out with you, because he is being supervised. Just don't use it in his cage -- but it seems like you already have fleece as liner there so you're good. 

A good thing to do is to count how many kibble he eats every night, and offer that amount plus a few extras. Say, if he eats 20 kibble a night, you offer 25. That way you don't waste as much and you can tell right away any appetite changes, which in lots of cases is a sign of illness. 

Where in the North East are you?


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh, he is SO cute!! I can't believe he wasn't adopted right away as a baby. The dark face with the light quills is just precious. I'm happy he was adopted into such capable, quick-learning hands! Sounds like things are progressing smoothly as far as bonding goes, and the pictures are fantastic. Congratulations on your new buddy! (Draco is an awesome name too hahahaa)


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

BrassClef said:


> This morning I found him passed out half on his wheel, with his but hangin off. He apparently tired himself out. I was a little worried he wasn't okay..so I moved the wheel ever so slightly and he started moving his quills..."Okay, you're good...go back to sleep, sorry bud"


Omg that is too darn cute! He must be an exercise junkie


----------



## BrassClef (Sep 12, 2011)

susanaproenca said:


> It's fine to use towels when he is out with you, because he is being supervised. Just don't use it in his cage -- but it seems like you already have fleece as liner there so you're good.
> 
> A good thing to do is to count how many kibble he eats every night, and offer that amount plus a few extras. Say, if he eats 20 kibble a night, you offer 25. That way you don't waste as much and you can tell right away any appetite changes, which in lots of cases is a sign of illness.
> 
> Where in the North East are you?


I'm actually in Minnesota now, but I'm from Massachusetts.


----------

